# Prop for this motor?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I was wondering if I could get some specific ideas for a new prop on this motor? I was looking to fix it up, if I bought it. Need to know how much it would run me. Let me know.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/931120996.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Topic moved to "Prop" section.

Cheers


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend on this "force" motor made by mercury marine...I think.

I had been told that force motors were not reliable motors and given many problems.

if I were you, I will look at evinrude/johnson 9.9/15hp 2-stroke models any year will be great. the motors made the most reliable motors out there.

Look at www.smalloutboards.com, they did compression test, change oil and lube then test it before it sold to satisfied customers.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks I'll take your word for it. And sorry I double posted. I thought I forgot to hit the post button to start the thread and it didn't go through. Apologies to the moderators.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's all good! ;D


----------

